# Fluid filled bowel loops?



## troupe327 (Feb 20, 2012)

Never had this one. how do you code fluid filled bowel loops? I was thinking disorder of bowel 56489?

Thanks 
Lee


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 20, 2012)

how about 793.4


----------

